# Where is Smyths Toys in Athlone



## KCT (13 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Could anyone give me directions on how to get to Smyths Toy shop in Athlone.

Thanks


----------



## ajapale (13 Oct 2006)

any good?
*
Westmeath - Athlone*
                                                   Unit 2 & 3, Shannon Retail Park, Dublin Road, Athlone. 
        Phone 090-6470994

Where are you coming from?


----------



## KCT (13 Oct 2006)

From Galway side but I've no idea where the Shannon Retail Park is. Is it signposted off the bypass ?


----------



## hansov (13 Oct 2006)

I had to go through Athlone last Sat on the way to Galway to get a puncture repaired. And I think that I saw Smyhs on the LHS as you come into Athlone from Dublin side. If I'm correct the handiest way would be to take a trip through Athlone from the Galway side and head on the towards Dublin- it should be on yer right!


----------



## Nolan (13 Oct 2006)

Coming from Galway keep on the dual carriage way heading for Dublin - at the end of the dual carriage way theres a roundabout and you should see the Kilmartin N6 Centre, take the last exit off this roudabout heading for the Town Centre and Smyths is on your left hand side past toy master and lidl.


----------



## KCT (13 Oct 2006)

Thank you


----------

